# 5 Ways to get more from local search



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

From Duct Tape Marketing

_Showing up in the top of the search results for local searches is quickly becoming some of the most important local real estate going. The advent of mobile search makes this shrinking bit of turf even more important.
Below is a list of 5 ways you can enhance your organization’s chances of showing up at the top of the heap for local searches, even in highly competitive categories._

More here......


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks helpfull site.:thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

This would be a great addition to Gabe's post from here

Pat


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

What I am trying to figure out and think will make a huge impact is: how to land at the top or even the 1st page on google maps for ALL of the areas we cover. We are there for a couple of zips. But, I don't know how to be there (1 st page for most of the 35 zips we cover). I thought about renting po boxes in each zip but I heard that we may get penalized for such actions. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------

